# OpenOffice +Schrift

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit OpenOffice!!

Ich möchte das gar nicht lange erklären, ich gebe euch lieber einen Link zu einem Screenshot:

Screenshot

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## EliasP

Hi

Hatte früher unter Debian mal genau das gleiche Problem, hab dann noch die "msttfcorefonts" installiert, dann gings....

Kuck mal, ob du in der XF86Config nen Pfad für Truetype drin hast und im entsprechenden Ordner auch Truetype Fonts sind..

Viel Glück

Elias P.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe nochmal ein paar Schriften installiert, da ich zuvor zugegebenermaßen ein paar wenige in meiner XF86Config hatte, ...

Leider funktioniert mein OpenOffice aber immer noch nicht, ...

Ich poste wohl besser mal den Font-Bereich meiner XF86Config:

```

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

```

Ich muss doch nicht nochmal die ganze OOffice-Source mergen, wenn ich ein paar Schriften neu installiert habe, oder?

Danke,

Niko

----------

## plate

Frag mich nicht warum, aber mir hat's aus exakt der selben Situation geholfen: Lass spadmin als root laufen.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

was soll ich laufen lassen??

spadmin, ...

Naja, also wenn du damit das Setup Programm von OpenOffice meinst:

Es hat nichts geholfen.

Trotzdem danke,

Niko   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe jetzt nocheinmal versucht das .openoffice Verzeichniss in der Home-Directory zu löschen, um nocheinmal das Office installieren zu lassen, um zu sehen, welche Fehlermeldungen dabei erscheinen.

Es kommen da ziemlich viele Fehler vor, wobei einige (wahrscheinlich) nur deshalb entstehen, weil OpenOffice schon mal auf meinem System installiert war.

So ignoriere ich Fehlermeldungen, wie 

```
An error occurred while copying the file mathdoc.desktop to /home/niko/.gnome/apps/OpenOffice.org 1.0.1
```

Diese Fehlermledung scheint das Problem jedoch genau zu beschreiben:

```
GnomeVFS-WARNING **: Unable to convert MIME info from UTF-8 to the current locale de_DE@euro. MIME info will probably display wrong.

Setup complete. Running openoffice.org...
```

Ich habe deshalb den LANG Eintrag in der /etc/profile entfernt und OpenOffice nochmal installiert, ...

Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg (ok, ich habe noch nicht rebootet, aber ich bin hier ja nicht unter Windows, deshalb sollte doch ein X-Server restart genügen, ...)

Hat vielleicht doch noch wer eine Idee?

Niko

----------

## pazz

ich hab das selbe problem, und es stört echt ganz gewaltig, weil ich oo so nich benutzen kann und weiss wie geil es eigentlich ist...

ich hab was darüber gelesen, dass bei debian das gleiche problem auftrat wenn man msttcorefonts geupdatet hat.. kann aber nichts genaueres darüber sagen..

also die ms fonts liegen doch in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/ oder?

also für die gnome desktop schrift kann ich z.B. arial auswählen..

aus meiner XF86Config-4:

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection 

ja, also bitte schreibt doch mal wenn ihr erfdahrungen mit dem prob gemacht habt oder sonst ne ahnung habt  :Rolling Eyes: 

thx,

pazz

----------

## Beforegod

Man muss, um bessere Schriften zu erhalten, einen Drucker anlegen und dort alle TT Schriften einsetzen.

Ist dies erledigt sollte OO im neuen Glanz erscheinen.

MfG

BeforeGod

----------

## pazz

und wie mach ich das wenn ich nix lesen kann?

oder meinst du mit cups?

da steht daber nix von wegen schriften...  :Confused: 

----------

## Beforegod

Ups..

hab den Screenshot net angeguckt..

Versuch mal spadmin ob Du dort was lesen kannst..

ansonsten schonmal ein fc-cache gemacht? (als root)

Und evt. mal X FS Verwenden

(xfs starte und in der /etc/X11/XF86Config folgendes als fontpath eintragen :

```

FontPath "unix/:7100"

```

)

Viel Glück!

BeforeGod

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das klingt wirklich gut!!

Hatte davon bis jetzt noch nie gehört.

Dass es an dem neuen FontPath liegt, glaube ich zwar nicht, weil OpenOffice bei mir unter SuSE funktioniert und da ist dieser Eintrag auch nicht, aber xfs hatte ich bisher noch nie gestartet, ...

Naja, ich lasse dann mal OpenOffice morgen in der Früh compilieren.

Genaueres dann morgen

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

naja, das mit dem Kompilieren war wohl nichts, ...

Ich erheitl einen Fehler, aber das scheint mir in letzter Zeit sehr oft zu passieren, besonders bei KDE Programmen (und jetzt auch bei OpenOffice).

Naja, ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es an irgendwelchen Libs (glibc oder kdelibs) liegen muss oder gar an gcc!!

Naja, ich warte mal ab, bis es von gcc und glibc eine neue Version gibt, dann versuche ich das Ganze nocheinmal.

Aber nachdem xfs-restart könnte das schon funktionieren.

Also Danke,

Niko

----------

## pazz

hmmm

ich weiss nicht warum, abre ich hab mal den xfs eintrag in meine x config aufgenommen..und es ging..alles toll.

nur jetzt geht es nicht mehr ich weiss nicht warum...

der xfs scheint nicht zu funzen:

fslsfonts -server unix/:7100

fslsfonts:  unable to open server "unix/:7100"

aber bei fslsfonts -server unix/:-1 gehts los.

ich hab den eintrag nun geändert, bringt aber nichts..

ich hab auch mal alle font paths aus der xfs config in meine x config getan..

bringt auch nix

kacke!

ich verstehe es nicht!!!

----------

## detlef

Hi,

Ich habe hier genau das gleiche Problem. Der Look von OO ist

besch** und man kann es nicht nutzen...

Hat schon jemand eine Lösung?

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## pazz

ich leider noch nicht.. hab seit dem versucht alles kram mit fonts zu machen aber es ging nicht.

pazz

----------

## detlef

So, OO läuft nun endlich

Ich habe in der XF86Config erst mal einige Font-Pfade auskommentiert:

```

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

```

Dann X neu gestartet. Jetzt wurde die Menüleiste auch vollständig angezeigt. Nun habe ich über die Drucker-Installation die Schriften hinzugefügt.

Danach OO starten und unter Extras-->Optionen-->OpenOffice.org-->Schriftersetzung den Haken bei Ersetzungstabelle anwenden setzen.

Dann händisch bei Schriftart Andale Sans UI eingeben und bei Ersetzen durch wählt ihr eure Wunschschrift aus. Dann noch einen Haken bei Immer und Bildschirm und fertig is.

Zum Abschluß wieder in der XF86Config die Kommentarzeichen entfernen und X neu starten. Das war's.

Gebt mal Bescheid, ob es bei Euch auch klappt.

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## Niko_K

Hmm,

soweit verstehe ich das ja alles, aber was genau meint detlef mit

 *Quote:*   

> Nun habe ich über die Drucker-Installation die Schriften hinzugefügt.

 

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## detlef

Über die OO-Druckerverwaltung kannst Du Schriften installieren.

Trage dort mal die Pfade zu Deinen Schriften aus der XF86Config ein.

HTH

Detlef

----------

## plate

spadmin, eben. Sag ich doch.  :Razz:   Sorry, hatte mich hier nicht weiter gekümmert, und mein Einzeiler war wohl etwas zu kryptisch. Also, Druckereinrichtung (als root, wichtig), neue Fontpfade da eintragen, dann weiß OOo in Zukunft, wo die Dinger liegen. 

Das Phänomen ist übrigens seit langem bekannt, unter anderem beschrieben als Bug 8539. Interessanterweise ist das tatsächlich Gentoo-spezifisch, keine andere Distribution meckert jemals darüber, daß die Fonts weg sind, und es passiert scheinbar sowohl Leuten, die das Monster selber kompilieren, als auch Nutzern von openoffice-bin. Zeit für einen Eintrag in der FAQ, aber den sollte jemand schreiben, der technisch etwas versierter ist als ich.

----------

## Robelix

Nachdem ich mit der oben genannten Methode die Schriften wiedergewonnen habe wurde mein OO extrem instabil und hat des Öfteren auch gleich den X-Server mit in den Abgrund gerissen.

Nachdem ich auch die Schriften "Albany" und "Thorndale" in die Ersetzungtabelle aufgenommen habe scheint's wieder brauchbar zu laufen.

----------

